# Heading to Branson



## Daverock (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Wife and I are going early Oct to Branson.  I can book 1 or 2 weeks and need your help with the following questions.

1.  How much time do I need in Branson with the shows etc.

2.  Recommended shows to see?

3.  Recommended places to eat dinner?  Price range $20-35 pp

4.  Rocommended day trips or even one or two night stayovers.

5.  Any other suggestions would be most appreciated.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## retailman (Mar 25, 2012)

We normally do 10 to 12 shows a week. Must see shows are Tony Roi,
Six, The Platers. There is a lot to do and see. One thing we are going
to try the scenic train ride. The lookout tower is nice also. We always get 
grociers before we get to Branson, We find prices high and selection
limited. Have a great trip.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you driving or flying and if flying which airport are you using?

Check out:

http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/list.html


----------



## Daverock (Mar 25, 2012)

We are flying into Branson Airport BKG with airtran but I haven't bought
the tickets yet. We will rent a car.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yahov's Dinner Adventure is a very good show and you can get 2 for 1 tickets for it.  Tony Roi is good if you like Elvis.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 25, 2012)

retailman said:


> We always get
> groceries before we get to Branson, We find prices high and selection
> limited.



Any tips on good places to shop for food?

We're flying from the west coast.  That means a 2 hour time change.  So even though our first flight leaves at 8 AM, we don't get into Springfield until after 4:30 PM.  By the time we pick up a rental car and drive to Branson, it will probably be 6 PM.  So if we stop to shop for food, we'll get in pretty late.  Also, I'm usually reluctant to leave the car in the parking lot with all that luggage inside.

So perhaps we could shop on the drive from Springfield to Branson, but we may also just wait until after we check in and then look for a store.  Not sure right now what's best.  (We'll be staying at Stormy Point village, by the way.)


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 25, 2012)

If you are in Springfield, the first Bass Pro Shop is there and worth a visit, if you have time.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 25, 2012)

We usually check in first, then go out for a quick dinner and then pick up groceries.  We go to the Wal-Mart store.  It's a little out of the way from the strip but they also have cheaper gas there.  There is a small Wal-Mart and a Grocery Store on the strip but not sure if it is open due to the tornado damage.

Here is a map of Branson:
http://www.bransontourismcenter.com/images/Map_screen.gif

Wal-Mart is up on the right hand corner of this map.  Be sure to learn the color routes to get around the strip traffic.


----------



## bkellyb (Mar 25, 2012)

As far as the shows, Six and the Haygoods are both very good shows.  The Worman House at Big Cedar is a very nice place to eat, has a Sunday Brunch.  The Keeter Center at the College of the Ozarks is also very good, nice campus.  If you are in the Landing area, Catina Laredo has very good Mexican food.  For short trips near Branson, I would suggest visiting Dogwood Canyon approximately a 30-40 minute drive, very nice scenery.  Eureka Springs  is about an hour drive and is a very neat town.  And if you come in the summer I would recommend floating the Buffalo River, about an hour drive.  We used Wild Bill's Outfitters near Yellville, AR and had a great time.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## bkellyb (Mar 25, 2012)

If your flying into Springfield you might try Lambert's in Ozark, MO for dinner.  Believe the original Lambert's was featured on Travel Channel as one of best places to Pig Out.


----------



## j1ceasar (Apr 16, 2012)

Daverock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wife and I are going early Oct to Branson.  I can book 1 or 2 weeks and need your help with the following questions.
> 
> ...



I'd have ot say - while the caverns near Branson are nice - the ones in springfield  near airport are unique in that they are the only ones in USa where they drive you in a jeep caravan / wagon ... its a one hour experience - cool temps and unique.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 16, 2012)

This past weekend we took a day trip to Eureka Springs, AR. It's about an hours drive. We'll worth a day trip in our opinion and one we'll repeat in the future. We also plan to spend one or two nights there at some point.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hophop4 said:


> We usually check in first, then go out for a quick dinner and then pick up groceries.  We go to the Wal-Mart store.  It's a little out of the way from the strip but they also have cheaper gas there.  *There is a small Wal-Mart and a Grocery Store on the strip but not sure if it is open due to the tornado damage.
> *
> Here is a map of Branson:
> http://www.bransontourismcenter.com/images/Map_screen.gif
> ...



The Walmart in the Branson Mall appeared to be open when we were there this past weekend. Jubilee Foods and everything else in the Branson Mall will be closed for some time. Jubilee is where we did most of our grocery shopping. It took a pretty big hit.


----------



## retailman (Apr 16, 2012)

We are in Branson now at Wyndam Meadows. Just saw Joey Riley show that
was good. Going to 10 shows. Our favorite shows are Six, Tony Roi, The Platters, and Haygoods. Six is now in Mickey Gilley Theather. Heard good
things about The Rankin Brothers and Cats PJ. Dick Clark Theater is back
opened. This is our favorite time since crowds are down.


----------

